# Dish Network dish pointing question



## madtowner11 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm about to sign up for Dish Network in Madison, WI, but I do have some issues with line of sight visibility from my house due to many trees and buildings nearby. I currently have the DirecTV dish installed on my garage roof and pointing in a southwesterly-ish direction and it has good reception, but I'm just curious what direction and upward angle my Dish Network dish will be pointing? 

In case this info is needed, I'm planning on signing up for the "200" package with Silver HD added to it.

Thanks!


----------



## ernste40 (Nov 10, 2005)

I am in Sun Prairie and had a similar conundrum, except the opposite way. For Dish, you'll need to point in a Southeast direction in order to get the 110, 119 and 129 satellites. I can get those through a hole in the tree cover, but absolutely can't get the Direct TV signals. If you can get at the Dish ones, I can tell you I've been happy with DISH's TV service, but be prepared to walk the Madison-area installers through the process to make sure you get everything you want. Also, if you can get the SE sky positions, you'll be a step ahead of me, because when Madison's HD locals become available they will be available at 61.5 in the SW sky. However, I am using an OTA antenna attached to my DVR to get HD and multicasting from all Madison stations with no problem.

Good luck!


----------



## Orange Man (Oct 9, 2003)

Yesterday the "3rd" installer ame and later his supervisor. The 110 & 119 is no problem but 129 is just to low behind trees. The first option was to just add a seperate dish for 61.5 and a DP34 switch. But the supervisor got up where the current dish is and said no problem on getting not just 61.5 but also 70.7 which I was unaware of. There is another bird right around there that he said was just launched but not active yet.


Kenny J
Nashville TN


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Madison is a 61.5W location but isn't currently on the Eastern Arc eligibility list. As such, it is likely that those in the Madison area would still use a two-dish setup unless the installer is willing to step up and put in an EA dish.

Lines of sight for the two dish setup are [email protected] degrees, [email protected] degrees and [email protected] degrees (all with respect to true North). For reference, the DIRECTV contellation is centered around [email protected].9 degrees, so if you can't see to the left of 110W, you're toast for 61.5W.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Orange Man said:


> But the supervisor got up where the current dish is and said no problem on getting not just 61.5 but also 70.7 which I was unaware of. There is another bird right around there that he said was just launched but not active yet.


Nashville is an Eastern Arc locale.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=136872&highlight=eastern+arc


----------

